# Spotting Scope Recommendation



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I am in the market for a spotting scope to do some digiscoping for an upcoming trip in Sept. I am doing research currently to decide on what brand to go with. So far I am looking at Orion and Vortex. Any other recommendations anybody might have would be of great help. Would prefer an angled eyepiece, 80 mm lens and a 20 to 60 variable power but am open to suggestions.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

There are a lot of different post out there on spotting scopes. It all depends on your price range.
I have a Leupold 20-60x80mm scope I'll sell.
It's a semi straight body(which means it has a slight curve in the body that can be adjusted).
It also comes with a wide angle 30x (which is great in low light)
Great condition
$450.00


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

It depends on your budget. 
But you'll never say
I wish the bargain scope was dimmer at last light
I wish this scope was a little more blurred at full zoom
I wish my head hurt more from spending hours looking through it. 
If it is just for one trip, rent a scope for it


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep, if it is for a single trip then rent a high line spotter.

http://optics4rent.com/index.html

Then if you really want one for yourself then watch the sales after the hunting seasons and see what you like. I picked up a Vortex Razor HD 20-60x85 last year on black Friday at Al's Sporting Goods for a very good price.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

I have spent months deciding on this too. I first ordered a Meopta Meostar 82mm with the 30x60 eyepiece for 2700 bucks. Im not sure if it was mirage issues just 2 weeks ago but it was only 76 degrees out however it seemed to have a real yellowish tint to it and just didnt focus the way I hoped for. I returned it and ordered the big 95mm Swaro atx. Yes that is expensive 4100 bucks but one thing I learned was when I started buying equipment id buy cheap then sell and lose money to where if I would have just paid for this spotter first id he ahead right now.

Part of my decision is I was wearing glasses and the swaro has awesome eye relief for me. Last week I went to contacts as im tired of pressing my glasses against my 12x50 els. With that im kinda wondering if I should have went with the new Razor 20x60 85. It looked pretty dang nice but tested it with glasses and eye relief sucked. But with no glasses or contacts I think its pretty sweet for price. Just make sure its the new vortex razor thats green and not the old grey one. The new one has the wide angle eyepiece. 

Now I just need to find a hunting buddy that I can even use this 95 on their hunts to justify me buying it lol.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Aznative said:


> Just make sure its the new vortex razor thats green and not the old grey one. The new one has the wide angle eyepiece.


Now that the Gen2's have been out for a while, I repeatedly see comments from people that own both prefer the Gen1. Gen1 is 12 oz lighter, feels better constructed and has the "fine" focus knob (I love having fine focus, especially when digiscoping). Oddly, I've also seen comments that Gen1 has greater eye relief than the Gen2's. Personally I find my Gen1 has so much eye relief I keep the cup screwed all the way out.

Eyepieces for Vortex Gen1's are interchangeable with Swarovski's, and the rumor from the get-go is they are made at the same plant.

As for Gen1 vs Gen2 glass quality... who knows. I think glass in general has exceeded most human vision, the average person wont know the difference. Maybe differences become apparent when shooting high definition imaging through the scope /shrug.

I still think the best bang for the buck are Gen1 Vortex scopes. And with the Gen2s out there, you can find some amazing deals on a Gen1 80mm Vortex spotter.

-DallanC


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Dallan might know more than me so id look thru both and see what your eye prefers. For me it was gen 2 but ive never looked thru both for a long period of time. If he is correct as he knows vortex then hes right you can find the gen 1s for 1,000 bucks vs the 2s for 1,600. Its all what you want to spend. They are good for budget spotters. If you go high end definetely just go swaro but alot of dang money trust me.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Plus on any of the forums for spotters you will have people who bash one and love another back and fourth. So best thing is to hit a cabelas or any place that has several brands and see what your eye likes. Most will set them up on a tripod outside which is best as looking at them inside will make all of them look good. But outside with sun etc is where it matters. See if they will set up a phone scope for ya too. Have fun using them as Ive found it to be addictive.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm with Dallen on this one. Vortex gives you the bang for your buck. Glass technology has exceeded human eyesight and it has become almost impossible to distinguish a $1000 scope from a $2000 scope. Even if you could distinguish, does the 5% or 10% performance improvement justify the 100% price difference?

My advice has always been...Save as much as you can, then add a little more and buy the best you can afford. Even if it means eating out less or going to one less movie a month.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

My advise is if your going to buy a mid tier spotter like the razor get it used as the market is saturated as people upgrade. Sure some people that paid retail still have unrealistic hopes on vortex's value but almost everyone now days gets thier pro deals and moves thier products at a hefty discount.

I personally found that the vanguard HD revivals the razor in view quality at a much reduced cost. I've had a Maven built for awhile that I really liked for it's wide field of view and currently own a Kowa which is an optic marvel and used costed less than a new razor from box store.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

weaversamuel76 said:


> and currently own a Kowa which is an optic marvel


IMO, from all the scopes I've personally looked through including a Kowa and a Swaro ATX side by side on a mt goat hunt: Kowa is King.

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

DallanC said:


> Now that the Gen2's have been out for a while, I repeatedly see comments from people that own both prefer the Gen1. Gen1 is 12 oz lighter, feels better constructed and has the "fine" focus knob (I love having fine focus, especially when digiscoping). Oddly, I've also seen comments that Gen1 has greater eye relief than the Gen2's. Personally I find my Gen1 has so much eye relief I keep the cup screwed all the way out.
> 
> Eyepieces for Vortex Gen1's are interchangeable with Swarovski's, and the rumor from the get-go is they are made at the same plant.
> 
> ...


Places have also been selling the Gen 1 for $650-$700. I would take that over a Gen 2.

If you are paying Gen 2 prices, the Leupold SX-5 Santiam HD looks way better in my opinion. To each their own I suppose.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Great info guys, thanks. Looks like I have some scopes to "test drive". I considered renting one, but then we decided to buy as it will be used for other trips. My wife is really big into photos and has 3 SLR's. They can be adapted to the scopes as well. Me, I am just a point and shoot type guy and adding a phone scope to a spotter and using my I-Phone suits me just fine. The Vortex Razor seems to be well within the budget and likely would serve us well. I keep reading that weather conditions really play a big part in how well the photo's turn out more so than the quality of glass.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is a link to a Vortex refurbished shop.

While the optics are refurbished they still carry the lifetime warranty.

https://aaoptics.com/Razor-HD_c_147.html


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

After reviewing all the information I received from y'all, my wife and I went shopping today. We went to Cabelas and was able to take the scopes outside to check them out. We tried a few and finally settled on a Vortex Razor 27x60x85. Vortex was having a weekend sale of 10% off. My daughter in law works for Cabelas so we were able to use her discount as well. The spotter was listed at $1,599. With all the discounts, we walked out the door with the new Vortex Razor for just over $1,000, tax included. Vortex makes an adapter that will allow a SLR camera to be mounted on it with all lenses intact. This was especially appealing to us as my wife has 3 SLR cameras. I went to the Vortex refurbish site that Critter suggested and we were able to purchase the new Razor for the same cost as a refurbished one. 

Thanks again to everyone for your help. We are looking forward to digiscoping with the new spotter.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome! I have that scope and I am sure you will love it as much as I love mine. I've been behind it for hours and it's very easy on the eyes. Good on you for the great buy.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Just got mine in today! Swaro 95 on Outdoorsman tripod and their new fluid head! Amazing!


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

If I could only now figure out how to turn pictures rightside up....


----------

